# New



## pop593 (Jun 26, 2017)

G'day, I'm Arvin from Australia.
Looking forward to participate the forum and learn.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

hey man ... welcome to the forum, how is the antipodean season going?


----------



## pop593 (Jun 26, 2017)

lol.....ok so far. 
not much natural snow yet!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

damn, is the forecast looking good? you got any trips planned?


----------



## pop593 (Jun 26, 2017)

yeah, prey for snow!! There won't be dumped like crazy, but some on its way. Fingers/toes crossed. 

I had been traveling to Perisher (my nearest snowy mountain, 2 hours drive). 
I'd been there six days in total already, not all lifts are opened yet, however, it's still early for it. 
I would start panicking if we don't have decent dumps after Mid July.

u? r u planning to visit? XD


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

not done any southern hemisphere trips yet, all of my focus is on a japan and a colorado trip with one to slovakia in early 2018 ... maybe more depending.


----------



## pop593 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'd been to Whistler Dec. 2016. It was epic..


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

breckenridge in march 2018 for me ... along with whatever other resorts i can get to


----------

